# K2 Company on Burton channel system?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would say yes. All the disk I've seen meant for a channel board have specific single holes closer to the edge of the disk. I assume since its only one bolt on each side it adds quite a bit of force to the disk. Call K2 and see what they say.

Do a quick google search for "channel binding disk" and check out the images.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I saw these discs being sold as converting kit for K2 bindigs to M6 ICS or sth. The only reason to put on these is more leverage, because holes are further from each other, closer to edge of disc, in other ways I don't see how I couldn't mount my bindings with discs I have now


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Another thing to note if you do decide is not to use blue loctite on the M6 screws in the channel. Burton gives you special ones with nylon on them as they say standard loctite will corrode/damage the channel if it gets in it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

From an engineering point of view. The disc with the long slotted holes are far weaker than the single hole disc unless you use 4 screws to make it structurally sound again. The torsional pulling and force will compromise the structure with only using 1 screw on each slot. I can see either the disc breaking or the washer on the screw bending letting the binding release from the board, in that case depending when it happens just think of the possibilities for injury.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

The seller will provide with 2015 k2 discs,, which looks like:


----------

